# Wooden Stairs



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to build some stairs that I can use for my outback. They would not need to move. Does anyone have any plans or a material list?


----------



## koobly (Aug 11, 2016)

Easiest would be a pair of stringers with the matching board to make treads and risers. Or if you want a semi permanent idea, box steps would be the nicest looking (you start with a big rectangle and run the joists 90 degrees to each other as you go up each step. They generally are larger treads, and take up more room.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you said you want to build some, but you might reconsider and look at something like this. GIves you a nice platform at the top, allow someone to open the door at the SAME level as the door. This stops the grab handle...open door...lean back to avoid door hitting you routine.


----------

